# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Edição 35 da revista bioaquaria

## João Cotter

Caros amigos,

Venho por este meio falar em nome da revista *bioaquaria*.

A edição *35* da *bioaquaria* já está nas bancas e lojas de aquariofilia.
Não perca esta edição!


clique aqui ou na imagem para folhear a revista ou ver o vídeo!

Até 31 de dezembro de 2012 temos as edições anteriores em promoção por apenas 0,99!


Desejamos a si e seus familiares um Natal muito Feliz!

Saudações

----------

